# G-Mail attachment failure



## rajat22 (Jul 14, 2005)

Whenever I want to attach some file with G-Mail, fails to attach any file with a following error message
*img349.imageshack.us/img349/9055/snap17fo.gif

Troubleshoot at gmail did not help.
Can anybody help?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 14, 2005)

diseble the NIS05.... then try again....

get back with result


*P.S* dude... pls give a thumbnail instate of that learge pict.... people like me who r in slower connection find it very hard to brouse....


----------



## rajat22 (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanx, but it did not help at all.


----------



## cooljeba (Jul 16, 2005)

I think you should read this  *www.cooljeba.com/blog/?p=9

..:: peace ::..
jeba


----------



## iinfi (Jul 16, 2005)

attaching files in GMail is an ordeal .....
moreover it doesnt allow exe files as it doesent have a virus scanner in place ...

i think u sud use YahooMail ......... .


----------



## khandu (Jul 16, 2005)

simply becasue it times out.. try again.. 

on the background it seems u r uploading a pdf file.. and it allows pdf files.. its simply timing out.. 

stop all other net work and try it..


----------



## ashish827 (Jul 16, 2005)

try adding an s after http in the url so it will be like *www.gmail.com and try then... it seems to work for these guys

```
*www.gmailforums.com/lofiversion/index.php/t9312.html
```
the s stands for secure so all you send is encrypted


----------

